# LGB F7 A B&O



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

I had purchased a LGB F7 A unit B&O with some other items. Now that our layout is nearing completion I was trying to find the B unit so I could have sound. I have been told that this was only sold as an ABA set. Is this correct?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know they only came as part of an ABA set. It shouldn't be too difficult to add a sound system to your A unit. I have the LGB ABA set and the sound is excellent, but I doubt that anyone will have an extra B unit. I have added Phoenix sound to several USA T F3s. It is a lot easier to add sound to a diesel than it is to add sound to a steamer. 


Chuck N


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Try e-bay and see what you find . Usually a lot of items available however may not be cheap. Later RJD


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Massoth makes an excellent DCC/MTS/sound board for the LGB F7 units. More sounds than what normally comes with the B Unit and motor control as well.
LAO


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A B&O*

Unimog, 
 The F7 A and B units were all sold individually - not in ABA sets. The sound system is in the B-unit, although both A and B have speakers, which gives a nice "stereo" sound . If you can't find a B-unit, you can always add Pheonix, Sierra or QSI sound system to the A-unit - probably considerably cheaper than buying a second-hand B-unit! 

Steve H.


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

Steve,http://www.ver-lag.de/verlag/eBay/104253/1001371042535G.jpg
I found this on ebay and it appears that it was sold as an ABA 30 year ann. set in Baltimore & Ohio only. (LGB 70457). Sells for big bucks. So I think I will look for just a sound unit BUT if you live in Maryland, have an EX, and have the 70457 you might check the box because somebody's EX sold the A unit not knowing what its worth. Contact me because separating a man and his train just isnt right...

Ti


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The B&O ABA came as a set. That is how I bought mine. Other LGB F7s did come separately. Several years ago Nicholas Smith was selling the see through F7 A and B units at a price that I couldn't pass up. They were sold separately. If he still has some you might be able to get one and paint it to B&O colors. The see through units, with all the flashing lights are a hit with the kids (of all ages) at our Christmas show in northern Virginia.

Chuck N


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A B&O*

I moved the sound from a B unit to an A unit. Just happened to be a B&O where a person wanted to run an AA unit with LGB sound. Used the sound from a UP B unit. 
I was able to move the special axle for the motor sound to the A unit and make the A unit feed the speaker in the optional second A unit.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A B&O*

Dave at Watts trains , http://store.wattstrainshop.com/ removed a lot of the sound units from the 'B' units and placed in 'A' units , along with the contacts that operate the bell & horns . 

I myself prefer double 'A's ' units , back to back , no 'B' units , with the sound card in one of the 'A' units of the pair .


----------

